# Crane Creek today



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

I had an opportunity to go out this afternoon with capt. Mike and his father. Limited out in short order I personally caught and released over 50 walleye. The ice was still good hope for light winds the next couple of days... This guy knows where to get em!!! Only a couple of days left guys.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

That is awesome!! How far did you have to go out?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!!! never did that before and i thought I had some good days!!!...AWESOME!!!


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

We were about 4 miles out. It was one of the best ice fishing days I ever had. That 50 fish does not include the 30 or so Mike and his father caught. We only fished about 5 hours.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

well first off let me say i am a big wussy about ice i went out earlyer this year at brest bay...

how is the ice at crane creek is it solid what i mean is i know its thick enough but is it all locked up will i float away i want to go wensday.....


and can i bring the quad polaris 700 heavy quad 800-1000 lbs with rider


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

Anytime you go out on ice anywhere it is a caculated risk. Lake Erie certainly demands much more respect. The parking lot at Crane Creek was full today but I will not tell you its totally safe out there... There is a crack about 1.5 miles out and if there is a south wind 15-30mph and people are out there yes you will be taking a helicopter ride. The ice shifted last week Thursday and the ice breakers have been about from what I understand. I was out there today and I felt relatively safe with the light winds. Fishing was good. Not as good as yesterday but we got all of our fish...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

pjc600 said:


> well first off let me say i am a big wussy about ice i went out earlyer this year at brest bay...
> 
> how is the ice at crane creek is it solid what i mean is i know its thick enough but is it all locked up will i float away i want to go wensday.....
> 
> ...


I hate to sound like a jerk but if Brest made you nervous stay off of Crane till next year. Things can and will get ugly in a hurry on Erie, if you can't recognize the signs and conditions stay off. Remember the guys 2 years ago that went trolling before they knew it. I'm no expert but it is getting to be a coin flip, a wind shift could ruin your day and worse.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Not to mention the Sheriff out there has no sense of humor when it comes to pulling people off the ice.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

well i did not go, two freinds went tho i hope its ok for them...... i dont like helicopter rides already took a ride when i was 16 in a life flight last time for me!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If you didn't venture out today, you missed one of the best bites Lake Erie has offered in a while. Fished with Capt Mike and it was a beautiful day. Limited out in about 2 hrs for 8 of us, then fun fished till time to go. Largest fish was a 10 lb'er and there were a few 8's 3-6's and plenty of 2-3 lb'ers.Here's my take for the day, large one was 26 inches. Mike 

View attachment 7607


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

how bad is the ice getting? man i woul kill for one more weekend out there. that hard west wind predicted for tomarrow has me almost in tears........


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am not one to get on the soapbox but I feel I need to.

The fish are there off Crane without a doubt. If getting on the news or a helo ride is your goal then I say go to it!!! If you have a ton of expirence, go with someone who does, or go with a guide you MAY be o.k. depending on the weather overnight and tomorrow.

I saw on another post where someone was asking about ice thickness.....right now it does not matter. If you need to know there is around 14"......the first 5" or better are complete junk. It was a sloppy mess coming in Sunday afternoon and today the water on the ice was pretty much gone. Did it evaporate?? Doubt it. Did it refreeze?? Agian I doubt it. It flowed down through the cracks eroding them as it went. 

Talked to swone tonight and he said the satiliete was showing 2 miles of open water in the western basin between the ice sheets. If the wind is wrong or we get the rain forecasted plan on swimming or getting stranded.

Please don't make all of us icefisherman look stupid by making the 6 0 clock news. This is NOT a good time to try Erie ice for the 1st or 2nd time.

Rant over for now.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

heard it was a great day glad you guys were able to get back up there today before it gets rotten out there. Heard Dale thought big fish was in the bag with a dandy 8 pounder only to lose to a 10 pounder oh well i am jealous as can be dying to get out and hits some saugeyes soon. Great job guys!!


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

i agree with swantucky, the ice is still there but the quality of the ice around these areas is ridiculous. i am no expert but just from the ice boat rides the other day, there was a spot of open water by mouse island, the next day it was almost completely open from there to south bass. this just shows how much a day or two difference can make around there. dont risk it, believe me i want to get out there and catch some walleyes just as bad as the next guy but im not going to risk my life to do it.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

ya my two freinds that went yesterday did great but the storyes about coming back were down right scary..

they said they had between 12-14 inches of ice.
here is the kicker the hole way in they were running through slush pits they said sometimes the quad and trailer would sink into the slush 10-12 inches so i am real glad they made it back and real glad no one was hurt...

12-14 inches of ice 10-12 inches of slush ummmmm 2 inches of ice with quad two guys trailer shanty and fish .................. no thanks ..........


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I agree, no sense in risking life for a fish, wow, I said that. Anyhow, fishing was good for us yesterday. Yea fishslim, he thought he had the money till, well, you know how that goes. Any day on the lake is a good day. Sounds like she's gonna break up with all this rain and rivers are running hard. Guess we'll have to wait on ice out. Man, that will be a smokin spot the first few weeks after ice out.Here's my take for the day. Largest was 26", rest were 22's,








We fished with a guide that checks things out pretty good. That Capt. Mike, He's not a bad fella afterall!.

ps, fishslim, didn't see any numbers under your photo, guess that's a good thing


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

from what i hear there is open water neer the portage river mouse island and mamee river all it will take now is the rite wind to break things up i am done going to wait and get some fiberglass under me next time i go out i am sure we will be seeing someone on the news in the next 5 days (more like 3) just not going to be me


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Swone on da ice

Swantucky on da ice

Back at the parking lot

Anyone know who this idiot is????Rumor has it he was'nt even drinking!!!!


Yesderday was the last day I'll go out there, ice is getting too rotten in spots. I'm glad I got while the getting was good.


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

swantucky said:


> Anyone know who this idiot is????Rumor has it he was'nt even drinking!!!!
> 
> 
> .


put a shirt on  cant wait to get in the river for them eyes


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

If you think it was bad in the picture, you should have been there live...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i was looking over other message boards they are talking about holes in the paths and soft spots in the ice and under snow drifts sloppy conditions bad ice everyplace the report that got my attetion was the auger dident shave the ice it chunked it out of the hole thats geting bad quick but i am sure that guys will still push it this weekend look at it this way boats should be in the water 3 -4 weeks and we will hammer on them then


----------

